# Sony Walkman NWZ-S639F "Codes"



## Bruno Maximus (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a Sony Walkman NWZ-S639F. I have just purchased the Sony blue tooth adapt hoping that I can transmit to my car radio through the cars blue tooth system. But the cars pass code is 1234, and I have just discovered that all Sony Bluetooth devices transmit 0000, is there any way of accessing the Walkman and converting the code to 1234?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Unless there is a setup menu in the Sony device as the code needs to be input or learned from the Sony to the auto. Basically the Sony should be in a learn mode when it is turned on or its blue tooth is turned on, essentially letting them shake hands.
If this is not the case then you may just have to take the BT adapter back, as you should have made sure it will work with your cars set up first. I know sales men will say anything to just sell stuff now a days also. 
You may read on the cars owners manual there must be a way to change it or else why have blue tooth to begin with right?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Year make and model of the vehicle, I can tell you the exact bluetooth adapter you need.


----------



## Bruno Maximus (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello Lee

The car is a Nissan Qashqai 2.0 Dc1Tekna 2008.

I hope this help.

Thanks

Mike


----------

